# A Punctual INTP??



## SeveralPandas (Jul 16, 2010)

Hello. I'm an INTP guy (maybe) who happens to be on time, consistently. This seems to contradict the INTP profile, which is why it confuses me. 

I'm disorganized (well, 'organized chaos'). 
I procrastinate constantly. 
I'm even terrible at planning ahead, yet somehow, I manage to have a strong sense of time. I prefer for things to happen when they are 'supposed' to happen even though I'm not usually the one to decide that.

Do any of you other INTP's have this conundrum? I can't seem to rationally reconcile these behaviors. It tends to make me question my type (I realize they aren't written in stone), and I'm curious about the input of others. Perhaps it's a result of me deeming the 'when' as a certain aspect of the event. If it happens at a different time, it isn't 'truly' what it was originally. 

Anyway, additional insight would be very appreciated.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Very few people fit the type profiles perfectly, and people will always find something about their personality that seems to not fit with their type. The sixteen "boxes" exist, but whilst you're sat in one box, you might have your arm leaning out of the box. I know you realise this, but I think it's just the part of you that isn't in the box (That's just my opinion, though).


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm always on time if I decide to actually be somewhere.


----------



## Chilln (Aug 19, 2009)

I used to think that the only INTP that is always punctual would be the one who invents a time machine, but I seem to be mistaken in this regard. I must concur with the above post though..if I do want to be on time somewhere I will be there, perhaps not at the exact right time but I'll show up, inevitably.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Like the others said, you don't have to fit the profile to the T. Those profiles tend to describe types as 100% extremes.

For instance the INTP description will describe someone who would be 100% I, 100 N, 100 T and 100 P. 

I'm a P too, but I'm rather close to being a J, and it manifests in many J-ish traits that I have. But if you're disorganized and don't really plan and all that jazz, that alone qualifies you to the P side.


----------



## SeveralPandas (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks, guys. Yeah, I think I agree with everything that has been said. I hadn't studied the MBTI typology enough to tell whether or not a person should fit perfectly. My 'P' score is usually pretty low, so the idea of the types being extremes is appealing. Maybe an INTP with a developed Si would give them a better sense of time too? 
In any case, I think the test is probably more useful if viewed as an estimation.


----------



## Liesl (Jul 23, 2010)

SeveralPandas said:


> Perhaps it's a result of me deeming the 'when' as a certain aspect of the event. If it happens at a different time, it isn't 'truly' what it was originally.


Ah, this sounds NJ to me.


----------



## alionsroar (Jun 5, 2010)

I think these personality type theories are about how the brain processes information not necessarily how the body carries out behaviours, even though there would be a strong link.

I am proposing that the reasoning behind you wanting to be on time is related to your type? Such as an F type might value not making other people wait for them needlessly, or maybe a T type might want to ensure that they get all the good seats first, lol.

Question: why is it important for you to be on time or why do you like to be on time?


I think sometimes I like things to be on time since I don't like waiting around. I don't want to have to keep thinking oh, is it time yet, is it time yet? I want to stay trapped up in my head, thinking of other things or the present, not of things I have to do, the obligation to be somewhere. I like to go early to the bus stop, because I don't want to miss the bus, then I'd have to wait around for another one or worry that I won't get somewhere in time. I'd prefer not to bother with worries. But maybe other logical types have learnt that it doesn't matter if they are late or not. Or maybe there are other reasons, I can't think of them just yet.


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

SeveralPandas said:


> Hello. I'm an INTP guy (maybe) who happens to be on time, consistently. This seems to contradict the INTP profile, which is why it confuses me.
> 
> I'm disorganized (well, 'organized chaos').
> I procrastinate constantly.
> I'm even terrible at planning ahead, yet somehow, I manage to have a strong sense of time. I prefer for things to happen when they are 'supposed' to happen even though I'm not usually the one to decide that.


What motivates you to be ontime? Sense of anxiety or not letting people down?

I am ALOT more punctual than I used to be. I sometimes show up at the last minute, but am not usually late.


----------



## SeveralPandas (Jul 16, 2010)

pc3000 said:


> I think these personality type theories are about how the brain processes information not necessarily how the body carries out behaviours, even though there would be a strong link.
> 
> I am proposing that the reasoning behind you wanting to be on time is related to your type? Such as an F type might value not making other people wait for them needlessly, or maybe a T type might want to ensure that they get all the good seats first, lol.
> 
> Question: why is it important for you to be on time or why do you like to be on time?



After thinking about it, I've realized that it's less about me being on time than it is the event happening on time. When an event is scheduled, I get annoyed with having to plan around it. It's annoying when I can't get absorbed in something because of something scheduled in 20 minutes. If I let myself go off on mental tangents right before the thing, then I'll either have to cut the thought process short (very aggravating), or I won't be able to focus.




unleashthehounds said:


> What motivates you to be ontime? Sense of anxiety or not letting people down?
> 
> I am ALOT more punctual than I used to be. I sometimes show up at the last minute, but am not usually late.


My reasons are a bit more selfish than not letting people down. It's more that having things strictly scheduled makes me anxious, so I want to be done with it. That way I can go back to not having anything scheduled. Plus, I can't stand waiting. Before the 'thing' happens I feel very constrained. Is that more INTJish than INTP? 


EDIT: After reading more in depth about how the functions manifest themselves, I've determined that I'm an INTP (probably). I'm never certain, except under very specific circumstances. I couldn't live without mulling over all the possibilities, even if I was to never choose one. When absorbing external data, I see patterns and connections. Everything is always analyzed and filtered through my internal system of logic to check for inconsistencies. Once I've determined that I *could* do something, I typically lose the drive to actually do it. Understanding it is enough. Because of my hectic teenage years, I think I developed my Fe a bit, so I'm more aware of the offensive things I say (though always just too late).

Rather than focusing on just my experience, I'd like for the thread to focus more on the reason for others' nuances that appear to clash with their 'type'. Perhaps, it should be renamed.


----------



## irene80 (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm pretty balanced on J/P, but have about 40% J in my blood, so I identify with you on the time issue. I am usually on time, albeit usually showing up at the last minute. If I'm early, I'll usually wait in the car. If someone is waiting on me to catch a movie or waiting to meet me at a restaurant, I try really hard not to be late because that might get me into trouble with them when I show up. 

Oftentimes, I'm late to class, doctor's appointments, or if plans are simply to "hang out."

I try to keep my life as unstructured as possible so I can go with the flow and not be too overcommitted. I need a lot of unstructured time.


----------

